# Continuing progesterone past 2ww- nhs cycle @rfc



## Little orchid (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi ladies,

Was wondering if anyone could give me some advice. I have just tested positive following my first icsi at Rfc belfast. They provide crinone gels up until test day. I know my body 'should' be producing enough progesterone on its own, but I have read that some clinics advise their ladies to continue with the gels beyond the 2 week wait.

I was wondering if any of you who had a nhs cycle at Rfc, asked if they could continue with crinone. Or their gp provided them with a prescription? I am happy to pay for the medication, but obviously need a prescription. There is nothing to suggest I need progesterone support, and perhaps I don't need it but if it even provided peace of mind it would be worth considering.

The same consultants work at origin and gcrm- is the norm to provide progesterone beyond 2ww or is it only in specific cases. 

Any information most appreciated- thanks.


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

I all cycling with nhs & on positive test they continue progesterone until 12 weeks. 

Congratulations on your BFP!! Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months x


----------



## Little orchid (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks lilypink- do you mind me asking if your cycle was at Rfc belfast. I know each clinic have their 'own way of working'. 

Plan to ring up and ask- but just wanted to know others experiences at Rfc so I know what to expect and/or if it's worth trying the gp route.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Congratulations on your bfp! From memory rfc only prescribe up to 12 weeks if you had an fet. Fresh cycles you stop on test day. My gp would only prescribe fertility drugs with written evidence from the consultant that it was required. Maybe they would do a test to see if you need it or put your mind at rest about coming off? It's daunting but we have to trust them and clinics vary on what they prescribe making it feel like a minefield sometimes.


----------



## Little orchid (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks katie, will ask - sure all they can say is no.


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Little Orchid, I remember feeling the same way after my ICSI at RFC. I actually phoned the nurses to ask about being kept on progesterone longer but she was very clear in saying that they don't do that and your body will be making it's own now so it's not needed. Mind you, this was in 2011 so things might've changed! You could always give them a wee phone to check and put your mind at ease either way. She was perfectly right by the way, my DD is now 2.5! Katie is right, they would usually only prescribe it for a medicated FET as its needed until the placenta takes over around 12 weeks. I'm 31 weeks pg from a natural fet at GCRM and didng take any progesterone at all on the whole cycle. Medicated fets are obviously different as you're not producing any eggs so therefore won't produce the hormones you normally would. With icsi you will have more eggs than usual so will still be producing the hormones to support them, even though your cycle is controlled. I can totally understand though just wanting to make sure you do everything you can to keep your pregnancy going well so a wee phonecall to them certainly won't do any harm! Congratulations on your bfp and have a healthy and happy 9 months! X


----------



## Little orchid (Feb 23, 2014)

Sparkleheart- that makes sense- and exactly what I needed to hear. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy. Thanks x


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Congrats on BFP. I had ICSI at RFC and it was a private cycle. I got prescribed extra crinone and paid for it but I insisted on it. I asked at my first hospital scan when I should stop taking it and they were pretty clueless and told me to contact RFC. I thought at 12 weeks my placenta should be making enough. I had a history of funny premenstrual bleeding so I was always nervous about my progesterone levels. It turns out I have an under active thyroid gland. Despite talking to every doctor I ever saw about hormone levels this was never checked. We got stamped with male factor issues and I was never properly investigated  :-( 

Good luck xx


----------



## Little orchid (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for your reply Cather1ne- I contacted Rfc to ask if I could continue with crinone, but like sparkle heart the nurse told me 'it wasn't needed' as fresh cycle. So looking forward to getting a scan to hopefully provide me with some reassurance.


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Little Orchid,

I only went for it because my progesterone levels were dodgy and I got the Doctor to agree to it before I started treatment. The early scan is great for peace of mind.

Best wishes 
C


----------

